# Atv plow



## Koenig041 (Dec 18, 2013)

Our drive way is approximately 1000' long. Have always used snow blowers. We also cut about another 1500' to the back kennel building and path around the house for walking dogs. My boys are now old enough to help. So they have nachines too. What used to take me 4 to 6 hours by myself depending on the type of snow and depth. Is now 2 hours or less. Thinking about putting a plow on the atv to do the driveway and use the blowers to widen the path when needed. I could see the plow advantage in the heavier, wetter snow. Curious if anyone uses this combination. Or tried the atv plow and went back to using the snow blower. Have a good day.


----------



## 132619 (Nov 20, 2018)

you may find these links helpful as we live in the same area (vernon for me) and have seen several being used on side by sides and quad atvs

https://www.motoxoutlet.com/atv-sno...75qOvv3gIVB43ICh3y9wmBEAAYASAAEgKJ1_D_BwEving in your area also you might want to look into one of these for the atv Quadivator Inc. - ATV Snow Blower or


----------



## kenora (Aug 29, 2018)

They work nicely as a team. It would be impossible (or at least 12 hrs and endless fuel) to do the job with the blower only.

I've been plowing my 1/4 mile of driveway (with big steep hill)...with 4 off shoots and 4 parking lots with my 2005 King Quad (Suzuki) since 2007 or so. It takes 4 or more hours depending on the snowfall... I have now added a plow truck to the mix...if its stupid cold (-30) or big snow (20cm or more) I plow in a heated truck (99 Explorer XLT 4.0 4x4 with 84" blade) with a coffee in my hand. Plow truck was a near dead rusted hulk destined for the crusher but works great on private property in 4x4 low range)

I don't use the fabric cabin anymore cause the zipper freezes at -30 and the plastic windows frost over too badly... I've added chains to all four wheels and that helps a lot. 

I used to use a Allis Chalmers 912 Hydro with a 42" single stage blower to clean up the ridges and windrows left by the plow near the house and close to buildings and along walkways... that machine is currently out of action so I'm using a Craftsman 10/32 tracked blower in its place.

With a lot of road to do I'd say absolutely to the ATV...I's advise chains if you can get them and plow in low range only (or you'll destroy the transmission or belt or wet clutch..which ever you machine has) get a EFI machine since its hard to start a cold soaked carbed machine and don;t beat on it too hard... its a quad not a tank


----------



## 132619 (Nov 20, 2018)

kenora

that's the nice part of having a blower or blade on a watercooled utv, two item's named HEAT and speed. yet with about 2.500 feet of driveway a jeep cj with a 6 foot blade would be better fitting to use


----------



## kenora (Aug 29, 2018)

Here's an older vid of the KQ plowing uphill...no chains at this time... and fyi that's (kph not mph on the speedo)


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

My experience with a plow on ATV. It's nice and fast for light snow falls 6 inches or less. When it got too deep it required to many passes, the snow would go over the top of the plow and require to many passes. The blade was not wide enough to move the snow to the side of my wide driveway without making way to many passes, more than I would make with a snowblower. This is a Honda 300fw with 52 in plow. Imho try to find a beater 4x4 truck they can be had for less than a 4x4 ATV.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Wow, you guys have some *serious* driveways to deal with! The quad + plow looks awesome. And of course the truck + plow must be a very nice option. Even the nicest Honda/Yamaha/Toro/Ariens can't hold a candle to 200+ hp, and 4WD Low. 

Some friends just moved from a townhouse to a house with a 525' driveway. I think they're going to use a plow service at least for this winter. But even their situation is no joke, and makes me wonder whether any walkbehind blower would really be practical. For an overnight New England storm, they still need to get the kids to school, and themselves to work, so needing maybe 2 hours to clear it would be a challenge.


----------



## ZAK77 (Nov 15, 2018)

I usually plow with my atv unless the snow is 12"+ or really wet and heavy, then the snowblower comes out. My atv will handle quite a bit of snow and sometimes it's not quicker than the snowblower, it all depends. When plowing you need a place to keep stacking the snow so you need space. With a snowblower you can put it just about anywhere.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

koenig041, looks like you have enough snowblowers to get the job done. A quad and plow would accomplish the job even faster.

I’m curious, are you plowing paved or gravel roads? If you are dealing with gravel, you’ll likely have rocks mixed up with the windrows you want to widen with a snowblower. It will really beat up the machines. 

Otherwise, plow FTW.


----------



## relaycruz (Sep 14, 2018)

I use an ATV with a 60" plow and my snowblower. Had to switch to mostly the snowblower over the last 5 years because the storms have been so massive my ATV couldn't handle it well anymore. Problem is weight. You will find that in deeper storms you have the power but not the weight to get traction. Anything over 8" is too hard and would require too many passes. Get a blizzard with 12+ and the ATV won't be able to push anything. I find my new Honda is so easy to use I actually save time snowblowing than plowing. Only when we get really small storms do I plow now.


----------



## ksmith185 (Dec 5, 2020)

The ATV Snowblower Low Down - What You NEED to Know - ATV-Guide


Find the best atv snowblower for your ATV/UTV. But before you rush into it, make sure you know what's involved in choosing the right one.



atv-guide.com


----------

